# Wanted:  NYC 8/22-8/25



## headoflife (Aug 4, 2013)

I know the odds are not in my favor, but I am looking for something in NYC checking in 8/22 for 3 night.  There are 4 of us, but it would be best if we could sleep 5 since my 2 teens don't share a bed well!

Thanks!


----------



## ambrosij (Aug 5, 2013)

*NYC*

I dont have those dates but I am sitting on the Manhattan Club Sept 18-22. It is 4 nights and it sleeps four...sorry it is the largest unit MC has. I cant make it because of work, if you think you could flex to this week let me know. the unit does have 2 bathrooms though.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 5, 2013)

For $100.00 per night????????????????


----------



## herillc (Aug 5, 2013)

e.bram said:


> For $100.00 per night????????????????



And it's weekend...


----------

